# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  "Marina Bay Sands" niềm tự hào mới của du lịch Singapore

## matong

*Khu nghỉ  dưỡng tổng hợp cao cấp và lớn nhất châu Á, Marina Bay Sands tại  Singapore đã chính thức mở cửa hôm 23-6. Đây là khu tổ hợp kinh doanh,  nghỉ dưỡng và giải trí được xây dựng trên diện tích 15,5 héc ta. Được  đầu tư bởi nhà tỉ phú Sheldon Adelson, tổng giám đốc tập đoàn Las Vegas  Sands với chi phí đầu tư lên tới 5,5 tỉ đô la Mỹ. Đây được xem là niềm  tự hào mới của nghành du lịch Singapore. 

*  
_Marina Bay Sands là khu tổ hợp kinh doanh, nghỉ dưỡng và giải trí hàng  đầu tại Châu Á._ 


  Marina Bay Sands là khu tổ hợp kinh  doanh, nghỉ dưỡng và giải trí hàng đầu tại Châu Á. Khu quần thể bao gồm  3 tòa tháp khách sạn 55 tầng với 2.560 phòng; 1 khu trung tâm thương  mại, triển lãm và hội thảo rộng 120.000 m2 với sức chứa 45.000 người; 1  hội trường không cột chống lớn nhất châu Á rộng 8.000 m2; khu trung tâm  mua sắm với hơn 300 cửa hàng; 1 sòng bạc có diện tích 15.000m2.

  Khách sạn Marina Bay Sands hiện là khách sạn lớn nhất Singapore.  Trên tầng 57 của 3 tòa tháp là công viên Thiên đường (Sky park) với  hình dáng một con tàu khổng lồ. “Ốc đảo” này rộng 1,2 héc ta với khoảng  600 loài thực vật. Ở đây còn có một bể bơi dài 150m, cũng là bể bơi  ngoài trời lớn nhất và cao nhất thế giới.


_Trên tầng 57 của 3 tòa tháp là công viên Thiên đường (Sky park) 
với hình  dáng một con tàu khổng lồ._


  Khu quần thể còn có một  viện bảo tàng được thiết lấy cảm hứng từ hoa sen nằm ngay trước khu vực  cảng biển, là nơi trưng bày những tác phẩm nghệ thuật bom tấn của thế  giới. 

  Khu nghỉ dưỡng tổng hợp Marina Bay Sands thực sự là một  thành phố bên trong thành phố, nơi quy tụ những lựa chọn giải trí và  phong cách sống sôi động. Công trình này thực sự sẽ thổi nguồn cảm hứng  cho cảnh quan đô thị của Singapore và là một hình mẫu cho kỳ quan hoa lệ.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## Hunterist

kiến trúc thât độc đáo

----------


## ad1

Một kiến trúc độc đáo nữa của Sing, một vẻ đẹp nhân tạo

----------

